# Any info on ovarian cyst



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Guys

I have recently found out i have another ovarian cyst growing, i had one removed back in 2007 which the cyst alone weighed just under 10lb! unfortunatly they had 2 remove my left ovary, so at this point i'm starting 2 worry as i really want a child! 

My wife has been very supportive through this as we went to a fertility clinic last tuesday n one of my options was egg sharing which i think i am up for.

If anyone has any info for me it would be great

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Willow79

I am sure one of the ladies who have experienced egg share will be along shortly to help answer your questions but in the meantime here is a link which maybe helpful for you to look over

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

I also have history of cysts and lost and ovary back in 2003

wishing you lots of luck on your journey
if i can help further pleas just ask

Em


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Willow,

Sorry to hear about your cysts and having to have a tube removed 

I took part in egg sharing last year when I did my first IVF which very luckily resulted in me having a bfp 

Which clinic did you visit, I'm in Southampton too - we went to the nuffield in woking!

Not really sure what you already know and what you want to know and I could quite easily bore you senseless, so if you have any specific questions please ask away and I'll do my best! I did a treatment diary too so if your really bored you could have a look to see if that helps you at all (the link is in my signature) 

From my first initial apt to getting started on the treatment took about 3 months and you do need quite a few initial tests done to see if your OK to share, i.e. your fsh level is checked, your screened for all STI's and checked to see if you carry the cystic fibrosis gene amongst others. 
I really don't regret egg sharing for a second and I would happily do it again


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi willow
Firstly sorry you are having problems hun    I only have 1 tube because of an ectopic.

I did 2 egg share cycles on where i got pregnant on my 2nd cycle and i have also done alturistic donation. Its the best feeling in the world when i found out my recips have got pregnant    
Like JAG said it takes about 3 months to start with all the blood tests and counselling to but it flies by. The only thing is with you only having one ov they and also having a cyst you may not be allowed. At my clinic you have to produce 8 eggs to share

Good luck    

Luv sally x


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

hi

thanks for all the replies i went for my scan yesterday and thankfully all is fine they couldn't find anything

i'm so happy  

also the clinic i went to was in princess anne hospital got an apointment next thursday so we'll see what they say 

will keep you all informed

thanks again


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Willow 
Thats great news your all clear 
I went to the PA for all my investigations, but presently in Hampshire you have to be over 36yrs old before they fund you for any treatment so once they had given us our 'unexplained infertility' label we had to go elsewhere 
Good luck with it all x


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all

Went to fertility clinic 2day the consultant wants us bk on 23rd july 2 get things on the move went 4 2 blood tests 2day and also gotta have a clymidia test and a scan to see if tube is clear!

can anyone tell me how long this process takes as have no idea!

Feelin a little excited at mo and dont want that feelin 2 go away just yet  

Thanks x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Willow, 
I would of thought the blood tests would only take a couple of weeks max and depending on who does your scan might tell you there and then, or they could send the results to your consultant and you may to wait until your next apt for those results - but not too long 

How exciting though - getting started, hope all goes well x


----------

